# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH vs. Sermorelin

## Mephist0

Hi all,

I have done HGH in the past but it is pretty $$$ so to save money I bought Sermorelin. I have heard that this is not as strong as HGH, and you should take a little more, but I am not sure what that equals.

I am 6'2" 240 and starting a cutting phase to get to 215. Normally I go to 25 in an insulin needle with HGH.

Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Gear

Sermorelin does work, but it's no way as effective as the regular HGH most people use.

-Gear

----------


## Mephist0

The one I have is injectable, does that boost it's effectiveness at all? I with HGH were not so expensize, I get good results with it, but I just can't stick with it $$$ wise

----------


## Folkwolf101

> The one I have is injectable, does that boost it's effectiveness at all? I with HGH were not so expensize, I get good results with it, but I just can't stick with it $$$ wise


*I take Sermorline every night and love it.* I supplement it with a big shot of B12 once a week. I have great energy and love my gym workouts all the more. Sermorlin is not nearly as good nor as intense as other forms of hgh, but it certainly has a good noticable effect. My reservations are in the price (incredibly expensive) and in its general audience, very few of whom consider themselves athletes. Sermorline is designed for people getting up there in age and who have grave hormonal deficiencies. Thus, it is meant to be a light and controlled substance. When I finish my 6 month supply, I will definitely be looking into something more intense, so that I might amp up my bodybuilding. I have been hearing good things about generic blue tops from China.  :Aajack:

----------


## Mephist0

Hi Folkwolf101, how much are you taking and how often?

----------


## Folkwolf101

> Hi Folkwolf101, how much are you taking and how often?


With Sermorelin, I follow the recommendations to the letter, taking a small 20 cc's every night before sleep, through an insulin needle under the skin. Now, I have tried to take more than that, even 4-times more, but felt absolutely no difference. To my mind, the extra dose was a waste of money but at least told me that more was not better. Per recommendation, I also take a full syringe of liquid B12 once a week, i.e. every Friday. Together, they work great. I am energetic and getting much stronger in the gym. But, I do want more. More being a shot of generic blue tops in the morning along with intramuscular shots of testosterone .  :Aajack:

----------


## starkiller

Anyone else out there that have tried tested sermorelin. What about the effect of storing or building up of your natural GH?

----------


## elitepeptides

I echo the same sentiments as Folkwolf101. hGH is too expensive for the whole sequence if you are to look at it at a cost to benefit ratio.

----------

